# DIY Stationary



## Kimboowee

Any one doing there own?

Im gonna attempt to, not quite sure how they'll turn out though! I've found a design and just gonna copy that but for a fraction of the price :thumbup:

Anyone got any good websites?


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi Hun,I am doing the same thing.Not got any good sites yet but I have found most of the things on ebay.We are having a Black and White wedding so want a simple layout.I found what I like and doing the same as you.Just need Black and White card,Ribbon and a Diamonte all for less than £10 on Ebay and should do 40 invites.x


----------



## Sovereign

I'm doing my own too, though im not sure how they look tbh as i'm not very good at art and stuff! I saw a design on ebay that someone was offering and I just copied it. x


----------



## Sooz

I did all my own save the dates, invites, RSVPs, information inserts, song request cards, order of the days and place cards so tha they matched as a range. We used ivory card & black lace as the design and I got some lovely prefolded hammel & decker cards with envelopes from Stationary Box and lots of lace & ribbon from a habidashery stall. The cards were also ideal covers for the order of the days and could be cut down to make place cards.

Also there is a website, something like 1001 fonts, where you can download loads of font set's for free and there are some gorgeous wedding ones (Ruritania was one of my favourites).


----------



## Pinkgirl

I would also say ebay! there are loads of things on there, even seen people selling table centerpieces after their wedding, fraction of the price
xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Sooz said:


> I did all my own save the dates, invites, RSVPs, information inserts, song request cards, order of the days and place cards so tha they matched as a range. We used ivory card & black lace as the design and I got some lovely prefolded hammel & decker cards with envelopes from Stationary Box and lots of lace & ribbon from a habidashery stall. The cards were also ideal covers for the order of the days and could be cut down to make place cards.
> 
> Also there is a website, something like 1001 fonts, where you can download loads of font set's for free and there are some gorgeous wedding ones (Ruritania was one of my favourites).

You will have to upload some pictures hun x


----------



## AP

Hobbycraft is amazing and even has DIY tiaras!


----------



## Rachel_C

I did my own and they turned out well, or at least I liked them! I just wanted something very simple so I got white cards and envelopes from Ryman (dirt cheap but nice quality) and then found a font I liked and printed 'Wedding' on the front in purple. I got some little purple diamantes from ebay and stuck them over the dot of the 'i' and they looked really nice. 

At first I was going to print the inside straight onto the inside of the card but OH suggested I get some tracing paper type stuff and use that as an insert. At first I thought it was a stupid idea (and I had no idea how to print on tracing paper) but then I saw some in Paperchase that is suitable for inkjet printers so I used that and it really made a huge difference. 

I've seen a few hand made invitations from friends etc and I usually find that the simpler the design, the better they look because there's less room to go wrong!


----------



## Rachel_C

Oh and if you're going to be cutting your own card or paper, I'd advise buying a guillotine... they're only about £20 and it makes a big difference to the finish.


----------



## polo_princess

Id love to do my own but im rubbish at that kind of thing, plus you can get invitiations and stuff amazingly cheap on Ebay so im wimping out and going for the easy option :lol:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Rachel_C said:


> Oh and if you're going to be cutting your own card or paper, I'd advise buying a guillotine... they're only about £20 and it makes a big difference to the finish.

Instead take it to a print shop to be cut - usually much less than £20 and will look much more professional. Make sure they're printed straight though...


----------

